# Wedgepad - Update - Resolution!



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I ordered a Wedgepad years ago for use with my Kindle and iPad from http://wedgepad.com. I recently decided to order another. It's been a month and I haven't received it. I've e-mailed and called but haven't received any response. I placed my order using PayPal. I'm starting to feel uneasy about this transaction. 

Has anyone else recently placed an order with Wedgepad? Any thoughts?


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

No one else has ordered from Wedgepad

Has anyone requested a refund from PayPal from a non responsive merchant?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've never heard of them before . . . sorry.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I did hear of Wedgpad when the iPad first came out. I do not have one though. I read about it here on kboards. I would contact them if I were waiting this long for an order.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> I did hear of Wedgpad when the iPad first came out. I do not have one though. I read about it here on kboards. I would contact them if I were waiting this long for an order.


Thank you, *mlewis*! I have called and e-mailed them. I contacted PayPal as well.

I learned about Wedgepad on *kboards*. Quite a few members purchased them. I have been pleased with mine which is what prompted me to place another order. I am not quite so pleased now.


----------



## ReadingJoy (Jan 22, 2015)

I just did a quick Google of "Is Wedgepad out of business?" and this Better Business Bureau link came up:

http://www.bbb.org/new-jersey/business-reviews/general-merchandise-retail/wedgepad-in-cherry-hill-nj-90119813/

BBB Business Review

This Business is not BBB accredited: 
Wedgepad

Phone: (856) 324-4499 865 Cooperlanding Rd. 109, Cherry Hill, NJ 08002 http://www.wedgepad.com ! 
_*

Wedgepad is Believed to Be Out of Business !*_


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

ReadingJoy said:


> I just did a quick Google of "Is Wedgepad out of business?" and this Better Business Bureau link came up:
> 
> http://www.bbb.org/new-jersey/business-reviews/general-merchandise-retail/wedgepad-in-cherry-hill-nj-90119813/
> 
> ...


Thank you, *ReadingJoy*! I just escalated my complaint to a claim on PayPal.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

*UPDATE*: I just received an e-mail from PayPal. They forwarded a USPS tracking number from Wedge Pad. I'm hopeful, but not 100% confident in delivery. It's scheduled for delivery Friday.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

After tracking it's progress online, I am happy to report that the Wedge Pad *arrived*! . I seriously doubted it would come, but it did! While I love this product, and am thankful to own two, I am not pleased with the slow shipping and their lack of response to my inquiries.

I am thankful for PayPal's intervention, and the ability to vent here on *kboards*!


----------



## ReadingJoy (Jan 22, 2015)

So glad to hear that ended well for you and that you did receive the Wedge Pad!  Just goes to prove that rumors are not always factual.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

ReadingJoy said:


> So glad to hear that ended well for you and that you did receive the Wedge Pad! Just goes to prove that rumors are not always factual.


Thank you, *ReadingJoy*! I don't know why it took so long, but I am happy for a good outcome!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Glad you received it.  How do you use this wedgepad?  Is it mostly for reading in bed?


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Someone Nameless said:


> Glad you received it. How do you use this wedgepad? Is it mostly for reading in bed?


Me, too! 

No, *SN*, I use my *PEERAMID PILLOW* for reading in bed. I use the wedgepad when I read in my chair.


----------

